# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Bittorrent

## T68

Para disa ditesh zbulova nje menyre relativisht te re te shkembimit te skedareve. Quhet Torrent dhe aplikohet me mire tek ata qe kane lidhje te shpejte interneti. Per ta perdorur duhen dy gjera... programi, qe mund te merret nga http://bitconjurer.org/BitTorrent/download.html (nuk eshte i vetmi klient por eshte ai qe une po perdor tani)
dhe skedaret torrent qe mund te merren neper faqe te ndryshme kerkuese si kjo: http://episodes-first.cjb.net/

Programi funksionon ne kete menyre: 
Fillimisht instalohet programi. Pastaj shkohet ne faqet kerkuese dhe kerkohet per cfare do. Mund te kerkosh per filma, programe etj... kryesisht skedare relativisht te medhenj. Kur gjen ate qe do, te prezantohet ne forme linku. Klikohet tek ai link qe shkarkohet ne kompjuterin tuaj dhe hapen dy dritare njera nga te cilat te kerkon vendin ku deshiron te shpetosh skedarin dhe tjetra eshte dritarja e shkarkimit. Pasi ke caktuar vendin e shkarkimit, nese linku eshte i mire, fillon shkarkimi i skedarit. Ne te njejten kohe, ky skedar i ngarkohet dikujt tjeter qe po/ka kerkon/kerkuar te njejtin skedar. Shpejtesia varion nga shpejtesia e internetit te kompjuterit nga i cili po shkarkohet. Kini parasysh se nje proces i tille kerkon shume RAM dhe nese nuk keni shume kompjuteri behet gati i paperdorshem. Por shpejtesia e shkarkimit eshte konstante, e sigurte dhe rralle mund te ndodhe qe te nderpritet. Eshte me e mire se Kazaa ne shpejtesi dhe stabilitet shkarkimi si dhe shume shume me e mire sesa bearshare ose imule ose ndonje nga keto sherbimet e tjera ku pret e pret derisa te te vije rradha per te filluar shkarkimin. 
Provojeni, besoj se do te mbeteni te kenaqur.

----------


## Calexico

s'kuptoj, duhet ta shkarkoj RedHat apo si?

dhe nëse po, mund t'më tregosh se a do ta dëmton sistemin tim operativ?

falemnderit.

----------


## T68

Ka nje klient edhe per windows. Nuk e demton sistemin operativ thjesht duke qene se je duke shkarkuar nje sasi te madhe megabytesh, keto ngarkohen ne RAM si dhe ne virtual memory dhe kjo ben qe te te ngadalesohet kompjuteri. Gjeja me e mire per te bere eshte te lesh kompjuterin ndezur gjate nates duke shkarkuar. Une deri tani kam marre Matrix Reloaded, Daredevil, Bruce Almighty, jam ne shkarkim e siper te The Italian Job dhe Finding Nemo. Cilesia eshte pak me e keqe sesa dvd rip por duke qene se shumica jane encoded ne SVCD eshte fare e qarte. Gjithashtu mund te shikoni kete forum... http://www.digital-update.com/forums/index.php?s=

----------


## Xemlo

Bittorrent u be i famshem pasi lejoi shume persona  shkarkojne te njejtin file (skedar) pa ulur shpejtesine e transferimit per njeri.Kete gje e ben duke detyruar te gjithe shkarkuesit te bejne upload (ngarkim) pjeseve te skedareve qe ato kane per shkarkues te tjere, keshtu qe cdo pjesetar i nje grupi kontribuon ne perhapjen e skedarit.

Si funksionon. 
Ndryshe nga sistemet file sharing tradicional, qellimi kryesor i tij eshte te jape nje menyre eficiente te perhape te njejtin file te nje grup i gjere njerezish duke detyruar cdo njeri qe shkarkon te ngarkoje tek te tjeret. Si fillim nje skedar i vogel me ekstension .torrent perhapet ne menyre konvencionale (http ftp, kryesisht nga faqe interneti).Ky skedar eshte statik.Skedari torrent permban informacionin per blloqet e skedarit qe do shkarkohet keshtu qe permasa e nje .torrent varet nga permasa e skedarit qe do shkarkohet (zakonisht nuk i kalon 40Kb).Gjithashtu permban adresen e te ashtuquajturit "tracker server" (thjeshte tracker) qe perdoret per te gjetur burimet qe kane kete skedar ose pjese te tij. Lista e trackerave eshte fikse per cdo torrent.Gjithashtu permban statistika per numrin e transferimeve, numrin e nyjeve qe kane nje kopje komplete te skedarit (seeds) qe duam te shkarkojme dhe numrin e nyjeve qe kane pjeserisht kete file (peers). Skedari ose grupi i skedareve qe deshirohet te shkarkohet, shkarkohet nga burimet e dhena nga trackeri dhe gjate kohes qe shkarkohet gjithashtu ngarkohet me klientin (programi qe shkarkon ne rrjetin bittorrent) qe perdor banden qe ka ne dispozicion (varet nga lidhja e internetit). Duke i bere ngarkim, cdo nyje kontribuon ne menyre te paevitueshme ne perhapjen e skedarit-ne fakt nyjet me bande te larte ne ngarkim jane automatikisht te lidhur me me shume nyje te tjera per shkarkim. Kjo perkufizohet me "leech resistance" (ne gjuhen peer2 peer i referohet kontrolleve qe perdoren per te ndaluar perdoruesit te 
shkarkojne skedare nese nuk ngarkojne reciprokisht me te tjeret).
Kur nje perdorues fillon shkarkimin e nje skedari, Bittorrent nuk nis detyrimisht nga fillimi i skedarit.Pjese te ndryshme shkarkohen fillimisht nga te gjithe perdoruesit. Me pas, perdoruesit lidhen me njeri tjetrin te ndajne pjese te skedarit.Nese nje numer i mjaftueshem perdoruesish eshte lidhur, te gjithe do e marin kete skedar.Natyrisht nje perdorues duhet ta kete fillimisht kopjen komplete te skedarit qe te filloje procesi. Kur nuk ka me nyje per tu lidhur ne tracker qe kane skedarin komplet, nyjet nuk mund ta mbarojne shkarkimin nese nuke kane nje kopje komplete midis tyre.

Bittorrent vs Klienteve te tjere P2P
Metoda qe perdor bittorrent eshte e perafert me ate te rrjetit edonkey, por nyjet ne kete rrjet zakonisht ndajne dhe shkarkojne nje numer me te madh skedaresh, duke bere qe banda ne dispozicion per cdo transferim te jete shume me e vogel.Transferimet e bittorent jane krysisht shume te shpejta sepse te gjitha nyjet e nje grupi perqendrohen ne transferimin e nje skedari te vetem ose grupe skedaresh te vetem. Gjithashtu rrjeti edonkey ka nje leech resistance shume te vogel, dhe nuk ka benefite kur rrit banden ne ngarkim.

Ka dy diferenca te rendesishme midis Bittorrent dhe p2p te tjere. Se pari bittorrent nuk lejon search qe te gjeje file-t ne baze te emrit. Nje perdorues duhet te gjeje skedarin torrent ne menyra te tjera (www.suprnova.org dhe shume te tjera).Se dyti bittorent nuk ben perpjekje te kete hoste dhe ti ve fajin atyre per prezencen apo jo te skedarit.Nje person qe deshiron te jape nje skedar duhet te ekzekutoje nje tracker ne nje host ose disa hoste specifike dhe te shperndaje adresen e trackerit/trackerave.Kjo ben qe ne vende te caktuara te mos merren veprime ligjore mbi serverin ku gjendet trackeri.Po ka dhe nje ane negative.Eshte me e thjeshte qe nje ISP te gjeje nje sit dhe ta bllokoje se sa te identifikoje cdo perdorues qe po shkarkon nje skedar ne nje rrjet p2p tradicional.
Bittorrent gjithashtu eshte i vetmi protokoll p2p qe eshte dhe per perdorime te ligjshme, vecanerisht per distribucione linux te ndryshme. 

Personalisht kam 2 vjet qe perdor kete menyre te re shkarkimi dhe kam hequr dore nga te gjitha menyrat e tjera (dc++, edonkey, kazaa).Ka shpejtesi marramendese (qe varet dhe nga banda qe keni ne dispozicion) dhe mbi te gjitha skedari qe shkarkoj eshte skedari qe kerkoj (nuk ka fakes).Gjeja e vetme qe mund te mos me pelqeje eshte se vlen vetem per gjera te reja, dmth shkarkon gjerat me te fundit sepse nje skedar ne share qendron nga nje dite deri tek nje muaj.

Per cdo paqartesi ose informacion klikoni tek www.bittorrent.com, per file .torrent tek www.suprnova.org po ka dhe shume te tjere, per klientin, http://azureus.sourceforge.net/ (eshte me i miri per mua, eshte klient java keshtu qe ju duhet java virtual machine qe shkarkohet tek www.java.com)

----------


## Xemlo

Nuk dija ku ta vija si teme, nese nuk eshte ne vendin e duhur, te spostohet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## edspace

Sa eshte shpejtesia maksimale qe ke patur me bittorrent? 
Varet se cfare serverash perdor por une nja dy here qe e kam provuar shpejtesia mesatare ishte aty tek 15KB/s. 

Per ata qe perdorin, overnet/e-donkey, nuk eshte nevoja te instaloni program me vete per bittorrent sepse shkarkimin ben vete e-donkey me nje plug-in.

----------


## Xemlo

> Sa eshte shpejtesia maksimale qe ke patur me bittorrent? 
> Varet se cfare serverash perdor por une nja dy here qe e kam provuar shpejtesia mesatare ishte aty tek 15KB/s. 
> 
> Per ata qe perdorin, overnet/e-donkey, nuk eshte nevoja te instaloni program me vete per bittorrent sepse shkarkimin ben vete e-donkey me nje plug-in.


Ate e ben dhe shareaza pa asnje plugin, po puna eshte se azureus eshte me kompleti.Tani po shkarkoj Toca Race Driver 2 (2048MB) @120KB/s, por gjithmone kjo varet sa seeds dhe peers ka per kete file dhe cfare lidhje ke.Une kam nje ADSL 1.2Mbps.Gjithashtu duhet bere konfigurimi i portes per bittorent si ne emule ne menyre qe te kesh me teper sukses (azureus suporton upnp keshtu qe perdor ate porte qe eshte e lire per momentin dhe ske nevoje te meresh fare)

----------


## DaNgErOuS

edhe une perdori torrent dhe kam download shume gjera te mira. Torrent dal ngadale po i le mbrapa p2p programs. Shpejtesia varet nga networkin, users etc 

u rekomandoj ta perdorin

----------


## MtrX

Mbase e keni vene re qe ditet e fundit nje nga faqet me te medha te torrenteve supranova.org ka qene jashte linje...
Sipas nje  njoftimi ne Lokitorrent nje nga faqet e torrenteve ne internet, shume nga faqet e medha me torrente qe sherbejne per shkarkimin P2P te skedareve te ndryshem, kane qene nen sulm me flood, me qellimin per t'i rrezuar, shume prej tyre jane akoma jashte linje, por disa kane mundur te rivendosen duke i parapregatitur per nje sulm tjeter. 
Me poshte artikulli ne anglisht:





> A flood of data has hammered several of the tracking servers for BitTorrent downloads, according to LokiTorrent, a Torrent network hub.
> 
> The attacks apparently targeted the central BitTorrent directories used by people to find movies, music and other content on the file-swapping network, according to information posted Wednesday on LokiTorrent, a BitTorrent tracking Web site.
> 
> "We had a massive DDoS attack lasting almost 10 hours today," said the posting on the site. "It seems we were not alone in this attack, as many other torrent sites also fell victim to them. Us being up again does not mean these attacks may not happen again, but at least it means we had taken steps to prevent further attacks."
> 
> The populair Suprnova had 'technical problems' ... but... they weren't the only ones...
> TvTorrents and Gfx4U didn't have any illigal contents on their sites...
> Several sites are already back online... and others will soon follow...
> ...

----------


## edspace

Interesante këto sulme.
Gjyqet dhe sulmet deri tani kanë qëne për Napster, Kazaa dhe programet e tjeram, ndërsa Bittorrent s'ka pasur probleme të tilla. Kompanitë e filmave dhe muzikës zakonisht ndjekin "ligjin" dhe nuk merren me sulme DOS. 

Besoj se këto sulme vijnë nga Kazaa ose ndonjë kompani tjetër që po humbet popullaritet.

----------


## MtrX

e the shume bukur edi, keto sulme "zakonisht" nuk vijne nga prodhuesit e filmave e te muzikes por disa here vijne dhe nga to, te mos harrojme ne kohet e fundit kur kompani te ndryshme per te shmangur shperndarjen pirate te materialeve te tyre nepermjet Kazaa, e bombardonin kete te fundit me qindra dokumente psh kenge por te fshira nga 30 sek e tutje. bile tani ka kompani qe vene servera te tere me usernames ne Kazaa me keto materiale. por prape ata nuk mund t'ia hedhin P2P-ve qe gjejne menyra te tjera, psh eleminimi i IP etj.  :buzeqeshje: 
Te shohim si do i veje filli ngjarjes.

----------


## edspace

Studiot e Hollivudit përveç gjyqeve që kanë hapur me Kazaa, kanë filluar tani edhe me eDonkey dhe Bittorret. eDonkey kohët e fundit ja kaloi Kazaa nga numri i përdoruesve ndërsa Bittoret mban vëndin e parë për shkëmbimin e skedarëve të mëdhenj (filmave, lojrave, programeve). 

Që të dyja rrjetet janë ndërtuar mbi qindra qëndra transmetimi në gjithë botën dhe studiot amerikane të filmave kanë filluar ti hedhin në gjyq krijuesit e tyre. 

Sigurisht që nuk mund ti eliminojnë të gjitha sepse ka vënde që nuk kanë ligje kundër piraterisë së internetit ose nuk e shikojnë si krim por të paktën në vëndet perëndimore, kjo fushatë e re mund të ketë një farë ndikimi.

----------


## Kannanni

e verteta eshte se ka filluar nje fushate e vertete kundra ndarjes se programeve ,mp3 files, filma etj..
sot u mbyll ktu ne uk nje nga sitet e mi me preferuar phoenix torrents,
po ashtu jan mbyllur disa nga websitet me te medha satelitore me celesa per te hapur kanalet e koduara digitale ne europe dhe jan arrestuar disa nga pronaret e tyre, me erdhi keq por besoj se sido qe te vije puna gjithmone do gjendet nje rruge alternative

----------


## eastbaby

por cdo e mire ka te keqijat dhe u rekomandoj cdo personi qe perdor p2p te dij te mbroj pc e tij ( jo vetem na hacking), programe te till e ngadalesojn compjuterin (sidomos kur ben download file te medhaja) kshu qe perpara se ta perdorni kini kujdes

----------


## Xemlo

eastbaby, ngarkimi i kompjuterit nuk behet per shkak te filave te medhenj, po nga numri i njerezve qe jane te lidhur me ty ne ate moment.Nese ne rastin e bittorrent ka nje numer te madh, procesorit i duhet me shume pune qe te kontrolloje cdo gje (po e them ne fjale te varfra). I vetmi ngadalsim mund te vije nga fragmentimi i file-ave qe jane duke u shkarkuar.Por ai problem mund te zgjidhet (ne rastin e bittorrent apo dhe te emule).Po te zgjedh si opsion zerien e hapesires ne hard disk qe ne fillim per file-in qe po shkarkon dhe pastaj te mbushet ajo hapesire gjate shkarkimit eleminohet dhe problemi i fragmentimit.

P.S: Sot siti bittorrent i suprnova u mbyll perfundimisht.Nje lajm shume i keq per ato qe shkarkojne nga ky sit.Nuk dihet se cdo te behet me vone, nese do e rikthejne ne linje, por kohet e fundit te gjitha sitet ku jepej mundesia te shkarkoheshin file-at torrent jane sulmuar ne menyre masive me dos attack, dhe sigurisht suprnova ka qene me i sulmuari.U perpoqen ta evitonin, dje erdhen online perseri por sot me keqardhje pashe faqen kryesore te tyren www.suprnova.org

----------


## edspace

Gjyqet kundër faqeve të Bittorrent kanë mbyllur shumë prej tyre por së shpejti pritet të dalë një program i ri i quajtur Exeem, që do ketë funksione të ngjashme me bittorrent por nuk do ketë nevojë për sërvëra qëndrorë. Programi do përdorë një rrjet të shqëndërzuar, të ngjashëm me atë të Kazaa. Ky rrjet do përbëhet vetëm nga individët me qëllim që kompanitë e filmave dhe muzikës të mos kenë kë të sulmojnë. E vetmja mundësi për ata do jetë që të hedhin në gjyq individët por të tillë ka me miliona dhe rrjeti do vazhdojë të jetë në punë edhe nëse shkëputen 2, 3, apo 300 individë. 

Exeem është ndërtuar nga themeluesit e faqes SuprNova.org që ishte edhe faqja më e dëgjuar për shpërndarjen e torrent. Exeem është në fazat e fundit të testimit në një rrjet me 5.000 anëtarë dhe rezultatet kanë qënë të mira si në kërkimin e skedarëve, ashtu dhe në shpejtësinë e shkarkimit. 

Më poshtë mund të shikoni një foto të programit në punë.

----------


## Xemlo

Edspace  :buzeqeshje: ....Me duket se te eshte futur ne gjak dhe ty bittorrent :buzeqeshje: . Jo sinqerisht, une kur e mora vesh u lumturova shume, sepse kisha mbetur pa nje nga sitet me te mira per bittorrent.Eshte program shume i mire, kam nja nje jave qe e perdor, por edhe pse ka ndonje bug te vogel, me kalimin e kohes do rregullohen

----------


## reni00

Bittorrent ishte vertet fantastik...
eXeem BETA ka filluar te funksionoj?Supenova ishte nje nga sitet e rralle qe kam hasur dhe kur e pashe te mbyllur pak jave me pare u shtanga vetrtet dhe pse e prisa nje gje te tille.
Por me e bukura ishte se kisha shpetuar disa file .torr dhe pas eksekutimit fillonte normalisht download.file ishte akoma por jo linku nga suprnova...
keshtu ishin filet e fundit te suprnoves...
Prandaj po lexja interesuar per kete versioniin Beta...

ciao Tung

----------


## Xemlo

> Bittorrent ishte vertet fantastik...
> eXeem BETA ka filluar te funksionoj?Supenova ishte nje nga sitet e rralle qe kam hasur dhe kur e pashe te mbyllur pak jave me pare u shtanga vetrtet dhe pse e prisa nje gje te tille.
> Por me e bukura ishte se kisha shpetuar disa file .torr dhe pas eksekutimit fillonte normalisht download.file ishte akoma por jo linku nga suprnova...
> keshtu ishin filet e fundit te suprnoves...
> Prandaj po lexja interesuar per kete versioniin Beta...
> 
> ciao Tung


Edhe pse siti i suprnoves eshte mbyllur, trackerat qe mund te perdorin torrentat e tuaj sduhet te jene nga ato te serverave te suprnoves dhe keshtu qe ke shpetuar, te pakten per ato file-a qe gjendeshin ne suprnova.Sidoqofte edhe pse suprnova eshte mbyllur nuk do te thote qe bittorrent ka vdekur.Ka goxha site te tjera nga mund te shkarkosh.Po te tregoj disa:

www.torrentreactor.net
http://isohunt.com/
www.torrentsearch.com

----------


## reni00

rrofsh Xemlo po i thedh nje sy!!  :shkelje syri:

----------

